# Dog still seems hungry after eating. Should I give more?



## lbrombach (Nov 18, 2007)

Rookie question. 1-ish year old rat terrier, 14lbs, new to our home. He is eating Diamond brand chicken and rice, since that is what this foster home gave him. The bag says that dogs between 10-20 lbs should get 1 to 1 1/2 cups/day. I give him 1 cup in the am and 3/4 in the evening (the foster mom said he might grow another lb or 2, so I thought he might need a smidgen more?). shortly after eating in the evening he keeps going back to his bowl, lastnight at my bedtime he kept running between me and his bag of dogfood and pawing at it, so I gave him 1/4 cup.

-Is this a sign that he might not be getting adequate nutrition from this food? 
-Should I get another type/brand and mix it up for more variety of nutrients? 
-Is this a normal dog thing to keep wanting more and I'm just being a pushover?
-Even if this food is "adequate," would it be beneficial to mix in a little of a different kind a couple times a week(s)
-How about a little milk a couple times a week? This wouldn't be bad for him, would it? Could it be a good thing?

I guess that was a lot more than one question. This is like having a brand new baby in the house. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some dogs are always going to be hungry and, given the opportunity, will eat until they die (like a guppy.) Watch the dog's weight and build. Don't let him decide when he's had enough.

I think you could do better than the Diamond. Read some of the stickies at the top of this forum to get some ideas. If you make a switch, do it gradually to avoid tummy upset.

Many/most dogs are lactose intolerant to some extent so, no, don't add milk.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

If my dog figured out a way to convince me to feed her more food, she would do it until she made herself sick/died from gluttony. So don't assume he _needed_more food just because he was encouraging you to give him more.

More importantly, is your dog a healthy weight? By that age, you could be able to feel his ribs and hips, but not see the bones standing out.

Standard, according to my google search: The Rat Terrier ranges from about 10 to 25 pounds and stands 13 to 18 inches at the shoulder.

So assuming your rat terrier is a purebred and on the shorter end of that scale, he's about the expected weight, especially since he may not be totally filled out.

Also, congrats on your new addition


----------



## PuggleMommy (Nov 12, 2007)

My dog will "trick" us into feeding him more. My husband works 3rds and sometimes feeds the dog when he gets home. If I'm asleep, Scrappy'll act starved and I'll feed him (having been asleep when hubby did it). So, like the others said, don't go by what the dog "says". When we got our dog he was 15 pounds overweight and the vet "yelled" at me (didn't realize was new dog) and let me tell you, that's not pleasant when it's NOT your fault, much less when you know it is. Keep your vet and doggie happy, feed on schedule and rely on occasional treats during the day of "starvation" (in puppies mind anyway).


----------



## lbrombach (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. We've backed off back to 1 1/2 cups/day (as recommended on the packeage). We'll watch his weight and apparant health.


----------

